# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  krivo uplacen novac

## josipal

dakle uplatila sam krivoj osobi novac koji ga nece vratiti
slala sam sluzbeni zahtjev putem svoje banke i odgovoreno je da osoba nema sredstava na racunu i da ne zeli izvrsiti uplatu
zna li netko sto i kako mogu uciniti da svoj novac dobijem: na uplati sam jasno naznacila daje za xy osobu a osoba nb je primila novac i potrosila... kakav smo mi narod  :Sad: 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasta

jedna koja fendica isto tako krivo uplatila novac,cak je zenu nazvala i lijepo joj objasnila problem(mislim na vlasnicu racuna kojoj je sjeo novac) i ova joj je odgovorila da nju bas briga,da je mogla paziti i da to nije njen problem. Naravno novac nikada nije dobila. Žao mi je. Nemam pojma kako se to moze ponistiti

----------


## Anci

Mislim da se tu radi o tzv.stjecanju bez osnove. 
Pogledaj ovaj tekst ovdje:

http://www.iusinfo.hr/DailyContent/Topical.aspx?id=5168

----------


## Marsupilami

Je li iznos vec od 1000kn?
Ako je ja bih otisla na policiju i prijavila osobu koja je novac koji joj ne pripada nezakonito prisvojila.
Krivicno je djelo pronaci novcanik sa novcima i prisvojiti novac, zasto ne bi i ovo bilo?  :Unsure:

----------


## jelena.O

i ja sam imala peripetiju oko toga, maloj plačalaprehranu u školi, nije velka cifra 50 kn, ali je dostatna da nekaj doma kupim, što je najkritičnije ženi jebio blokiran račun jel nije plačala , bla, bla, bla. Žena inače frizerka u drugom dijelu grada( rekla mi službenica , jel hoću na frizuru, , rekla sam daj pare).

postupak je bio ovakav, prvo sam nazvala zabu i pitala kaj mi je činit, oni pošalji mejl tome i tome, nitko ne odgovara, a lova ne stiže, zovem opet oni ne taj nego drugi mejl, veli skeniraj i pošalji na neki faks, na kraju mi prekipjelo i ošla u banku, i tamo* napravili službeni dopis,* javili se za par dana da je raćun blokiran, i dok to fina ne složi ništa od na kraju nakon skoro 3 mjeseca dobila lovu na račun.

a da probaš još jedamput prek banke urgirati.

----------


## Sanja :)

> dakle uplatila sam krivoj osobi novac koji ga nece vratiti
> slala sam sluzbeni zahtjev putem svoje banke i odgovoreno je da osoba nema sredstava na racunu i da ne zeli izvrsiti uplatu
> zna li netko sto i kako mogu uciniti da svoj novac dobijem: na uplati sam jasno naznacila daje za xy osobu a osoba nb je primila novac i potrosila... kakav smo mi narod


Otici u banku,zamoliti djelatnika da pita sefa poslovnice za savjet,ili ce isti sef zatraziti od pravnice savjet!

----------


## makita

Ja sam jednom dobila na rn krivo uplaćen novac i službenica banke me *molila* da potpišem da to nije moj novac da ga se smije uzet s računa. Čini mi se da ta stvar ovisi o dobroj volji osobe na čiji je rn novac sjeo. Ako se radi o većem iznosu, ne znam ovlasti policije. Strašna mi je pomisao da se zbog nehotične pogreške i pomanjkanja poštenja kod primatelja može nekom desiti da ostane bez novca.

*Marsupilami*, mislim da to nije isto ko s novčanikom na cesti. Naš tekući rn (ili žiro ili koji već) je naše PRIVATNO vlasništvo, to je ko da netko nešto slučajno ostavi npr. u našoj firmi, zamisli recimo, ljudi na blagajni ne prebroje dobro vraćeni novac: piše lijepo, naknadne reklamacije ne uvažavamo. Dakle, kad osoba napusti prostor u kojem je kupovala tj. kad se završi kupoprodajni proces,  sve što je tamo ostavila je vlasništvo te tvrtke.

----------


## josipal

ma, ja ne mogu vjerovati da netko moze dobiti novac koji nije njegov i ne vratiti ga  :Sad: 
lijepo pise tko je novac uplatio
cak nisam bila lijena pa sam u nalogu napisala i za koga je novac

mozda da probam jos jednom u banci moliti za trazenje povrata?

nadam se da cu novac dobiti: i da iznos je veci od 1000 kn

----------


## klokanica1506

> ma, ja ne mogu vjerovati da netko moze dobiti novac koji nije njegov i ne vratiti ga 
> lijepo pise tko je novac uplatio
> cak nisam bila lijena pa sam u nalogu napisala i za koga je novac
> 
> mozda da probam jos jednom u banci moliti za trazenje povrata?
> 
> nadam se da cu novac dobiti: i da iznos je veci od 1000 kn


Nije mi jasno, da li je pogriješila službenica u banci?

Ako je tako tražila bi odštetu od banke, pogotovo ako imaš crno na bijelo broj računa i ime prezime osobe kojoj je trebalo biti uplaćeno.

Ovom prilikom ću pohvaliti svoju sestru kojoj je na račun sjelo cca 45 000 kuna i bez razmišljanja javila banci prije prijave previda službenice, seko, ponosim se tobom!!!

----------


## mala-vila

> ma, ja ne mogu vjerovati da netko moze dobiti novac koji nije njegov i ne vratiti ga 
> lijepo pise tko je novac uplatio
> cak nisam bila lijena pa sam u nalogu napisala i za koga je novac
> 
> mozda da probam jos jednom u banci moliti za trazenje povrata?
> 
> nadam se da cu novac dobiti: i da iznos je veci od 1000 kn


s obzirom da se radi o iznosu vecem od 1000kn mislim da imas "neka prava", ali ja ne znam kakva. sreća je da si upisala za koga je novac, bar nešto od kud možes krenuti. mozda da se ana.m javi ili netko drugi ko radi u banci

----------


## lasta

javi se voditelju poslovnice

----------


## josipal

bila kod voditelja: oni poslali sluzbeni zahtjev drugoj banci (uplata ide internet bankarstvom iz a banke u banku b). i odgovo je bio sredstava nema na racunu a po obavijesti vlasnik racuna se nije javio. pa ja cak ne mogu doznati ni tko je on  :Sad: . tipa da  ga nazovem, molim, kumim. nesto...

koji sam ja pehist: dakle ja sam uplatila na pravi broj racuna al je krivi predbroj banke. 
i umjesto da nema nikog s tim racunom u krivoj banci, tamo ne da ima netko. nego netko tko novac ostavlja sebi.

----------


## josipal

pada mi na pamet tuzba. al to ce mi pojesti sve novce

----------


## josipal

> Nije mi jasno, da li je pogriješila službenica u banci?
> 
> Ako je tako tražila bi odštetu od banke, pogotovo ako imaš crno na bijelo broj računa i ime prezime osobe kojoj je trebalo biti uplaćeno.
> 
> Ovom prilikom ću pohvaliti svoju sestru kojoj je na račun sjelo cca 45 000 kuna i bez razmišljanja javila banci prije prijave previda službenice, seko, ponosim se tobom!!!


i ja pohvaljujem tvoju sestru  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

meni je palo na pamet sve u novine ali mi se taj komentar cinio malo  :Rolling Eyes:  prema tebi

----------


## mala-vila

aha znaci ti si stavila dobar broj racuna, ali za krivu banku i još je iznos preko 1000kn i još imas pravo ime
gle, ja mislim da tu stvarno imas temelja, daj još malo kopaj, nemoj pustiti
jedino si pehist jer očito ta osoba nema love i ovo joj je sjelo ko budali šamar, a potrošila je

----------


## Sanja :)

Nazalost ako se osobaa koja je dobila novce neudobrovolji,od toga nista,osim privat tuzbom! On novce nije otudio, on ih je dobio,i eventualno na sudu se moze pobiti da sto je on dobio,nije znao,pa potrosio...! Pa sad vrati, a i opet se nalaze pitanje na koji nacin bih se omigucilo da on to vrati? Nitko ga ne moze prisiliti na otplatu putem kredita i sl. A ona koliko cu imat toliko cu vratiti,bas i ne pije vode! 
Jer da je sluzbenik kojom greskom to napravio,i da ovaj nece potpisati izjavu o vracanju novaca! Sluzbenik bih morao iz svoga dzepa vratiti osobi novce! A njemu preostaje moljakanje ili tuzba koja cesto nema smisla! 
Steta da se odmah nije primjetilo,dok se uplata jos dala stopirati prije verifikacije!

----------


## Dalm@

Uf, jednim krivim klikom miša do velikog problema...

Jednom sam napravila istu grešku kao ti; napisala ispravan broj računa i primatelja, ali kliknula krivu banku (sličnog imena) iz padajućeg izbornika.
Ne bih ni skužila da me primatelj nije obavijestio da mu nisu sjeli novci, pa sam skužila da mi je ta kriva banka vratila novce (valjda nisu imali nikog s tim brojem računa).

----------


## xxx

Ajoj
već sam pisala na tak nekoj temi, mojoj seki su isto zabunom sjeli neki veliki novci na račun, i molili su ju odobrenje da ga vrati. ona je naravno pristala  :Smile: 
Al nekak si mislim da ju nebi ni pitali za odobrenje da su mogli samo tak vratiti novce jer je pošiljatelj pogriješio broj računa.

----------


## Sanja :)

Moraju traziti odobrenje! Kamoli srece da ne,onda bih se sve lako rijesilo!

----------


## uporna

Mislim da je tu jedino moguća privatna tužba jer greška je same uplatiteljice, na žalost svima se može dogoditi. 
Koliko će koštati ta privatna tužba, pa čak i da se dosudi da se novci moraju vratiti (bilo bi logično da presuda bude u korist tužiteljice) nastaje problem da li ta osoba ima od kuda vratiti novce i koliko će sve to koštati tužiteljicu.
Privatne podatke sigurno neće moći saznati osim ako ne pokrene tužbu jer to je otkrivanje službene tajne i kažnjivo je.

Na žalost ovo je samo još jedan primjerak da je ljudsko poštenje danas očigledno rijetkost.

----------


## josipal

mislim da u konacnici sve troskove suda placa osoba koja izgubi parnicu ili grijesim?
nisam od "tuzitelja" no ovaj cu put morati

----------


## uporna

Troškove plaća onaj tko izgubi parnicu - točno ali danas sve košta, sumnjam da bez i jedne kune možeš pokrenuti privatnu tužbu, idealno bi bilo da imaš nekog pravnika koji bi za tebe sve radio ali da ti ne naplati usluge, a mislim da pri svakom podnesku suda imaš određene takse koje moraš uplatiti pri podnošenju.

Ja te razumijem jer u današnje vrijeme svaka je kuna puno. 

Predlažem ti da odeš u banku u koju si krivo uplatila i tražiš razgovor sa nadležnim osobama sa stavom da si navela ime i prezime primatelja te da je logično da si mogla pogriješiti prvi dio računa koji označuje banku ali da je očigledno da si trebala uplatiti toj osobi i da ti nije jasno kako nitko iz te banke nije reagirao da ne odgovaraju podaci računa i navedeni podaci primatelja. 
Po meni je tu trebala banka reagirati (pretpostavljam da si ime primatelja upisala pod pirmatelj a ne pod opis plaćanja).

----------


## uporna

Mislim na banku u koju si izvršila krivu uplatu jer tvoja je banka napravila sve što je mogla, poslala u drugu banku službeni zahtjev. 
Svakako se postavi i traži svoje novce jer po meni bi sistem trebao funkcionirati da ako broj računa i ime primatelja se ne podudaraju da je to njima trebalo negdje iskočiti kao upozorenje.

----------


## josipal

moja ce banka pokusati jos jednom sluzbenim putem zamoliti povrat novca, uz upozorenje o mogucoj osnovanoj tuzbi 
nadam se da ce upaliti

novac smo posudili i tada vratili; odnosno nismo vratili  :Sad: 
valjda se tako zivot slaze, da kad bas i nemas nesto se potrudi da imas jos manje

----------


## dalmatinka

Ja sam jednom uplatila krivo 700 kn ( isto dobar broj računa , ali krivi VBDI).
U banci sam pisala zahtjev da mi se vrati , ali pošto je račun te osobe bio blokiran , nije se dogodilo ništa.
Lik je pristao da meni banka vrati te novce , ali kako je te novce zgrabio već netko drugi , više nije bilo sredstava za povrat.
Ukoliko ga misliš tužiti , pazi da imaš sve napismeno da mu šalješ zahtjev za povrat , u 
suprotnom bi se  mogao praviti blesav i reći da nije o tome imao pojma.

----------


## josipal

> Ja sam jednom uplatila krivo 700 kn ( isto dobar broj računa , ali krivi VBDI).
> U banci sam pisala zahtjev da mi se vrati , ali pošto je račun te osobe bio blokiran , nije se dogodilo ništa.
> Lik je pristao da meni banka vrati te novce , ali kako je te novce zgrabio već netko drugi , više nije bilo sredstava za povrat.
> Ukoliko ga misliš tužiti , pazi da imaš sve napismeno da mu šalješ zahtjev za povrat , u 
> suprotnom bi se  mogao praviti blesav i reći da nije o tome imao pojma.


jesi ti te novce na koncu vidjela ili ne?

----------


## josipal

banka ne moze nista, a posto sam rekla da cu tuziti oni ce pokusati sluzbeno zatraziti ime vlasnika racuna. probat cu ga osobno kontaktirati. mozda se uspijemo dogovoriti van suda.

----------


## mala-vila

> Mislim na banku u koju si izvršila krivu uplatu jer tvoja je banka napravila sve što je mogla, poslala u drugu banku službeni zahtjev. 
> Svakako se postavi i traži svoje novce jer po meni bi sistem trebao funkcionirati da ako broj računa i ime primatelja se ne podudaraju da je to njima trebalo negdje iskočiti kao upozorenje.


ja isto mislim da je trebalo, ja sam masu puta znala upisati krivi broj i nije mi dalo da provedem uplatu, javljalo je gresku (net bankarstvo)

----------


## xxx

> ja isto mislim da je trebalo, ja sam masu puta znala upisati krivi broj i nije mi dalo da provedem uplatu, javljalo je gresku (net bankarstvo)


Mislim da ti je javljalo grešku ako taj br računa niti ne postoji, ali ako račun postoji net banking ne javlja grešku. 
Bila je već tema o tome, netko je isto krivo uplatio.

----------


## blackberry

> Mislim da ti je javljalo grešku ako taj br računa niti ne postoji, ali ako račun postoji net banking ne javlja grešku. 
> Bila je već tema o tome, netko je isto krivo uplatio.


mislim...razumljivo mi je da taj broj računa postoji..al baš pod tim imenom?
znači...kontrolira se samo postojanje računa...ne i imena, odn. vlasnika istog?
kako je to ok riješeno s pravnim osobama...koje možeš i sama kontrolirati...
ne kužim zašto fizičke osobe stvaraju problem i kako se ovakve greške događaju...

pa ime i br računa bi trebao biti u uskoj vezi...

----------


## xxx

Ja na svojem net bankingu uopče nemam rubriku gdje se upisuje ime vlasnika računa, samo broj računa se upisuje.
Jedino za pravne osobe sam program prepoznaje čiji je račun pa mi piše.
Kod fizičkih osoba je to iz nekog razloga tajno, valjda.

----------


## blackberry

> Ja na svojem net bankingu uopče nemam rubriku gdje se upisuje ime vlasnika računa, samo broj računa se upisuje.
> Jedino za pravne osobe sam program prepoznaje čiji je račun pa mi piše.
> Kod fizičkih osoba je to iz nekog razloga tajno, valjda.


Kuzim da je tajno za javnost. Ali za njih...kao sto je netko vec iznad naveo...zar ne bi trebalo javit gresku ako su ime i br racuna u neskladu? Ili to nije uopce bitno...ono tipa...dam ti racun muza da uplatis nesto na njega ali svoje ime...i sve 5?

Aaaa...postoje i programi gdje se uopce ne moze upisati ime...uh..nisam to znala.
Kako se takva greska jednostavno dogodi.

Nadam se da cete uspjeti josipal istjerati to do kraja.

----------


## xxx

da, mene to kod erste strašno živcira, ne možeš ni ime upisat.
uvijek me strah da će mi se desit da novci krivo odu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Jednom sam napravila istu grešku kao ti; napisala ispravan broj računa i primatelja, ali kliknula krivu banku (sličnog imena) iz padajućeg izbornika.
> Ne bih ni skužila da me primatelj nije obavijestio da mu nisu sjeli novci, pa sam skužila da mi je ta kriva banka vratila novce (valjda nisu imali nikog s tim brojem računa).


i meni se isto dogodilo s kupovinom odi na burzi...uplatila krivoj banci,sutradan dobila novac nazad....ocito sam imala srece pa nije postojao korisnik sa istim brojem racuna u toj drugoj banci!

----------


## dalmatinka

> jesi ti te novce na koncu vidjela ili ne?


ne

----------


## josipal

> ne


joooj tvoj odgovor bas ne ulijeva nadu  :Sad:

----------


## josipal

nocas nisam spavala kad sam saznala da netko nece vratiti novac
danas nisam nista pametnija...

----------


## Majty

čitam temu i ne virujen...kuda ovo sve vodi...  :Undecided:  koliki idiot moraš biti da "potrošiš" novce koji su ti zabunom uplaćeni na račun...ja bi ga bez razmišljanja tužila ukoliko se ne uspijete dogovoriti drugačije...prestrašno  :Undecided:  ccccccc

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam jednom uplatila krivo 700 kn ( isto dobar broj računa , ali krivi VBDI).
> U banci sam pisala zahtjev da mi se vrati , ali pošto je račun te osobe bio blokiran , nije se dogodilo ništa.
> Lik je pristao da meni banka vrati te novce , ali kako je te novce zgrabio već netko drugi , više nije bilo sredstava za povrat.
> Ukoliko ga misliš tužiti , pazi da imaš sve napismeno da mu šalješ zahtjev za povrat , u 
> suprotnom bi se  mogao praviti blesav i reći da nije o tome imao pojma.


vidiša ja sam dobila od blokiranog ali je trebalo pričekati da isplate

----------


## dalmatinka

> vidiša ja sam dobila od blokiranog ali je trebalo pričekati da isplate


čuj , dobila si ako su postojala sredstva
ovaj moj je bio godinama blokiran i bez priliva sredstava , tako da mi nisu imali što vratiti

----------


## uporna

> moja ce banka pokusati jos jednom sluzbenim putem zamoliti povrat novca, uz upozorenje o mogucoj osnovanoj tuzbi 
> nadam se da ce upaliti


Probaj pismeno i preporučeno ili preko službene stranice banke u koju je otišla uplata ti osobno tražiti da ti se vrate novci jer ime primatelja nije odgovaralo broju računa i da smatraš da je to njihova greška što je uplata napravljena bez prethodne provjere.
Inzistiraj na objašnjenju i to pismenom (što su i obavezni ako si pisanim putem uputila upit). Šaljem ti pp.

----------


## jelena.O

> čuj , dobila si ako su postojala sredstva
> ovaj moj je bio godinama blokiran i bez priliva sredstava , tako da mi nisu imali što vratiti


pa ak je račun bio blokiran bilo je na *njemu tvoja lova( znači priliv je bio),* to je porezna tebi trebala vratiti, tak su i meni.

----------


## makita

> pa ak je račun bio blokiran bilo je na *njemu tvoja lova( znači priliv je bio),* to je porezna tebi trebala vratiti, tak su i meni.


Hm, ali ako je rn blokiran, čim neki novci stignu, troše se za naplatu koja je razlog blokadi, sve dok se potraživač ne namiri. I lova je instantno otišla. Zato je više nema

----------


## jelena.O

Nemoj pričati, meni su isplatili, ravno oni s porezne

----------


## josipal

danas idem u suparnicku banku hehe
hvala cure na savjetima

----------


## lola_34

Meni je dvaput sjela tuđa plaća na račun.

Banka me nazvala, išla sam tamo oba puta potpisati suglasnost da se lova smije skinuti s mog računa (bez toga ništa) i lova je povučena.

Čak sam drugi put sama nazvala tog tipa koji je krivo uplatio plaću svom radniku (našla ga prek neta) i upozorila ga šta radi.

Ista stvar, taj radnik i ja imamo isti broj tekućeg, ali u različitim bankama, tako da je poslodavac 'povukao' i uplatio na krivi žiro-račun.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja bi probala apelirati kod banke primatelja na to da se ime primatelja i broj racuna ne podudaraju. 

Pa sad, ukoliko su oni duzni to provjerit i, ako se to po zakonu mora poklapati, onda super, nek banka primatelj vraca pare. Al ukoliko banka ne mora nista provjeravati, ne vidim sto banka vise moze napravit, osim prenijeti tvoju poruku klijentu. U svakom slucaju ne mogu oni samoinicijativno skidat pare jer neko kaze da je krivo uplatio. Cini mi se da tvoja banka tu ne moze puno napraviti.

Inace mi je sumnjivo da ti druga banka daje informaciju da tih para vise nema na racunu, kako oni smiju tebi otkrivat detalje tudjeg racuna, i to u sluzbenom dopisu?

Mene internet bankarstvo, svaki put upozori da provjerim broj racuna za fizicke osobe jer se racun ne nalazi u jedinstvenom registru racuna. Za pravne osobe samo izbaci ciji je to racun.

----------


## uporna

> Mene internet bankarstvo, svaki put upozori da provjerim broj racuna za fizicke osobe jer se racun ne nalazi u jedinstvenom registru racuna. Za pravne osobe samo izbaci ciji je to racun.


Ovo radi samo ako taj račun ne postoji u toj banci a ovdje je slučaj da je u toj banci postojao isti broj računa pa je uplata prošla. 
Kod fizičkih osoba niti jedna banka nema uvid u podatke o vlasniku računa u drugoj banci samo može provjeriti da li neki račun postoji ili ne te kad se rade uplate na račun koji ne postoji to se i javlja jer je uplatu nemoguće provesti na ne postojeći račun.

----------


## dalmatinka

> pa ak je račun bio blokiran bilo je na *njemu tvoja lova( znači priliv je bio),* to je porezna tebi trebala vratiti, tak su i meni.


a kakve veze ima porezna s ovim ? :Rolling Eyes: 
možda je račun blokiran od vodovoda?
i što će banka isplatiti ako je lova već otišla vodovodu?

----------


## josipal

banka odgovara da ne zeli dati tko je vlanik racuna  :Sad:

----------


## josipal

ali da imam pravo tuziti tu osobu: KOGA??!! kad ne znam ni tko je to? a ne zele mi dati ni da su uputili obavijest o mirnom vracanju novca svom klijentu.
naravno da sam ja kriva (sto mi guraju pod nos) jer sam uplatila na krivi racun, no to sto pise krivo ime je manje vazno
gamad!!

----------


## josipal

i sto mi je najmanje jasno: racun ima nekih 10 brojeva: pa sta nemaju mogucnost nepodudaranja pa da i tako zastite klijente?
moram dalje od ssaltera i voditelja poslovnica
u pon krecem put radnicke traziti svoja prava

----------


## Sanja :)

Nazalost banka je u pravu! Identitet osobe ne smije dati! Imaju rjesenje za ne podudaranje,ali tebi se podudarilo! Dakle netko ima taj.krivi upisani br.racuna! Jer ime osobe nista komp.ne znaci! On funkcionira na temelju 0 i 1! Odnosno brojeva! Isto tako postoje uplate koje se vrse unutar otovrenog filea klijenta i van! S toga kad to dodes i nekom uplacujes,a za koga nemas punomoc! Bankar radi van filea,otvori prozor u programu,upise podatke koje si ti napisala,i samo proslijedi dalje! Iz istog razloga zabranjeno je bankarima da oni ispunjavaju uplatnice,jer tada bi ti mogla reci aaa ne ja sam rekla tocno,a bankar je krivo napisao! Eventulano bankar moze popuniti uplatnicu,ali da ti prvo na komad papira napises i instrukcije koje on kao dokaz stavlja uz svoju potvrdu koja ostaje u banci!
Zao mi je da ti se to dogodilo! Mozda da pokusas preko policije,prijava...

----------


## xxx

Jedino da probaš na policiju,
mislim da je banka u pravu, ne smiju odavati podatke o identiteu jer ti kažeš da si krivo uplatila.
Žao mi je, nadam se da ćeš ipak izgurati to nekak!

----------


## Jadranka

A cuj, mozda ti ta osoba jos i vrati pare. Tko kaze da ga je banka vec uspjela kontaktirat. Mozda su mu poslali mail ili pismo ili ga zvali na broj koji vise ne koristi (kad su ti vec rekli, koliko sam shvatila, da im nije nista odgovorio).

----------


## uporna

Da banka ti ne smije dati podatke klijenta, ali ono za što bih se ja uhvatila je da si ti napisala točno ime i prezime primatelja, točan račun tog primatelja ali krivu banku (oni mogu provjeriti u sustavu da taj broj računa sa ispravnim predbrojem banke postoji otvoren -ime i prezime neće moći vidjeti ali to potvrđuje da račun na koji si imala namjeru uplatiti i postoji - što se može dokazati i kopijom kartice tekućeg računa osobe kojoj si plaćala).
Ustvari da smatraš da je greška banke što su proslijedili uplatu na račun bez dodatne provjere obzirom da se ime i prezime nije podudaralo - i tebe nije briga jel ima na tom računu novce ili nema već bi ih banka trebala tebi vratiti. Koliko je tvoja greška da si uputila na krivu banku (a imala peh da je tamo postojao isti taj broj računa) toliko je po meni i propust banke da se u internom sustavu ne kontroliraju uplate i po računu i po podacima primatelja.
To što oni kažu da možeš tužiti je točno ali ako nemaš podatke osobe ispada da trebaš tužiti tu banku.
Inzistiraj da ti pruže dokaz da su oni tog vlasnika i obavijestili.

----------


## Sanja :)

Uporna na zalost ne  :Sad: ! Kako i na koji nacin bi banka u kojoj sw vrsila uplata mogla provijeriti klijenta i podudaranje dr.banke! Kad identitet kao sto banka ne da fizickoj osobi,tako ni banka banci to ne moze dati! Ista stvar da dodes na postu nesto placas i upises nesto od krivih podataka! Dakle banka x je izvrsila uplatu prema banci y,tamo su novci sjeli,jer se podudaraju br.racuna,a njih racun interesira! Naime banka y,ne vidi uplatnicu koja se nalazi u banci x! Vidi br.racuna,iznos i tu proknjizi! Isto kao i u opis placanja,nikoga ne interesira sta tamo pise.. Da li transfer,uplata,pusa i pozdrav...! Dakle banka ima obvezu na koje mora paziti,ali i uplatitelj! U ovom slucaju uplatiteljeva greska! 
Mozda preko policije se moze traziti sluzbeni dopis,prijava ,i tada ce banka postupiti po tome!

----------


## Dalm@

Možda bi iz udruge za zaštitu potrošača mogli dati kakav savjet.  :Undecided: 
Ovo je zbilja veliki bug u usluzi e-bankarstva; nepremostivi problem zbog doslovce jednog klika.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna na zalost ne ! Kako i na koji nacin bi banka u kojoj sw vrsila uplata mogla provijeriti klijenta i podudaranje dr.banke! Kad identitet kao sto banka ne da fizickoj osobi,tako ni banka banci to ne moze dati! Ista stvar da dodes na postu nesto placas i upises nesto od krivih podataka! Dakle banka x je izvrsila uplatu prema banci y,tamo su novci sjeli,jer se podudaraju br.racuna,a njih racun interesira! Naime banka y,ne vidi uplatnicu koja se nalazi u banci x! Vidi br.racuna,iznos i tu proknjizi! Isto kao i u opis placanja,nikoga ne interesira sta tamo pise.. Da li transfer,uplata,pusa i pozdrav...! Dakle banka ima obvezu na koje mora paziti,ali i uplatitelj! U ovom slucaju uplatiteljeva greska! 
> Mozda preko policije se moze traziti sluzbeni dopis,prijava ,i tada ce banka postupiti po tome!


Znam da banka iz koje se vrši plaćanje nema podatke o vlasniku računa, ja sam pisala da banka u koju su sjeli novci bi trebala imati neku provjeru i broja i upisanog imena i prezimena primatelja, jer ja na internet bankarstvu upisujem podatke kome plaćam - ime i prezime (ne govorim o rubirci opis plaćanja u koji svašta možeš staviti).
Da li to u bankama tako funkcionira nisam upoznata ali ako mene traži da upišem potake  o primatlju onda bi to trebalo i funkcionirati.

----------


## Tanči

Policiji će dati podatke. Odi na policiju i prijavi. Ovo je krađa, teška krađa. Nije bitno kako je do nje došlo, ali ovo je krađa. Što prije podnesi prijavu policiji. Također podnesi Državnom odvjetništvu kaznenu prijavu protiv nepoznatog počinitelja i u prijavi sve detaljno opiši. Oni će to istražiti i riješiti. Banke obavijesti o svojim nakanama i da vidiš kako će se klupko početi odmotavati.

----------


## xxx

Uporna, mislim da ne, jer moje internet bankarstvo nema tu rubriku gdje se upisuje ime i prezime primatelja. da je taj podatak važan zbog provjere onda bi svako int.bankararstvo to imalo  :Confused: 
To je primatelj, ne nužno i vlasnik računa, ti npr.možeš na račun od Ivice Ivića uplatiti novce za njegovu ženu koja nema račun, pa pod primatelj napišeš Mara Ivić. Tak si bar ja mislim.
Al mogu pitati svoju prijateljicu koja radi u banci, ak će to pomoći autorici teme.
ovo je samo moje razmišljanje.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, mislim da ne, jer moje internet bankarstvo nema tu rubriku gdje se upisuje ime i prezime primatelja. da je taj podatak važan zbog provjere onda bi svako int.bankararstvo to imalo


Nisam znala da neke banke nemaju rubriku upisati primatelja jer ja imam internet bank. preko dvije banke i uredno imam i podatke primatelja.
U takvim slučajevima ispada da onda stvarno oni samo gledaju da je otvoren račun i da uplata prođe.

----------


## makita

Ja bih poslušala Tanči i probala s policijom.

I nije mi čudno da banka nema uvide, ili mi, tko je vlasnik računa.

----------


## Dijana

X pod Tanči.

Ja imam e-banking kod pbz, i kad upišem broj računa, kliknem provjeri, i onda mi se izbaci ime vlasnika računa, fizička ili 
pravna osoba, svejedno.

----------


## uporna

Tanči je dala odličan savijet.

Meni ne povlači ime i prezime vlasnika računa ali ga upisujem.
*Dijana* jesi li sigurna da ako uplaćuješ fizičkoj osobi u drugoj banci (zaba, rba...) da ti izbaci ime vlasnika računa? Ako plaćaš unutar pbz-a vjerujem da ti javi jer je unutar iste banke ali sigurna sam da pbz ne može znati podatke o računima fizičkih osoba u drugim bankama.

----------


## Gabi25

> Tanči je dala odličan savijet.
> 
> Meni ne povlači ime i prezime vlasnika računa ali ga upisujem.
> *Dijana* jesi li sigurna da ako uplaćuješ fizičkoj osobi u drugoj banci (zaba, rba...) da ti izbaci ime vlasnika računa? Ako plaćaš unutar pbz-a vjerujem da ti javi jer je unutar iste banke ali sigurna sam da pbz ne može znati podatke o računima fizičkih osoba u drugim bankama.


Ovo je istina, ne ispisuje ti podatke fizičke osobe ako se radi o računu u drugoj banci.Baš zbog toga dolazi do pogrešaka.

I samo još jedna napomena- banka neće dati informacije o primatelju čak niti policiji, iste podatke banka može dati jedino na traženje suda ukoliko je u procesu sudska tužba. Sve ostalo je bankarska tajna. Nažalost to je tako. Tako da se bojim da ti ne preostaje drugo nego podići sudsku tužbu.

----------


## Sanja :)

> Tanči je dala odličan savijet.
> 
> Meni ne povlači ime i prezime vlasnika računa ali ga upisujem.
> *Dijana* jesi li sigurna da ako uplaćuješ fizičkoj osobi u drugoj banci (zaba, rba...) da ti izbaci ime vlasnika računa? Ako plaćaš unutar pbz-a vjerujem da ti javi jer je unutar iste banke ali sigurna sam da pbz ne može znati podatke o računima fizičkih osoba u drugim bankama.


Upravo to,nece povuci info.iz druge banke!

----------


## Sanja :)

Evo jedan primjer! Jedan moj kolega koji radi u banci! Je  uplatio novce na krivi tekuci racun! A radilo se da platitelj i primatelj imaju u istoj banci racun! Kad su shavtili da je doslo do greske! Kolega je nazvao osobu koja je primila uplatu i zamolio da vrati! Medjutim,nije htjela! On je vratio zeni par tisuca kuna, a od osobe koja je primila nikad nije vidio kune! Sve skupa trudio se brzo to zaboraviti i oporaviti se!

----------


## josipal

> Upravo to,nece povuci info.iz druge banke!


jeste sigurne da pbz uplate u pbz bankingu povlaci podatke privatne osobe...

----------


## josipal

na ZABA-i ne!?
"podaci o primatelju nedostupni"- podatke program provjerava jedino za pravne osobe

dakle kod mene je PBZ u pitanju
i lagano se prave ludi  :Sad:  zapravo ne lagano nego jako se prave. ne mogu doci do podataka jesu oni koga i kako obavijestili da netko trazi novac natrag. racun nije zatvoren. ja sam ih obavijestila o nakani da cu osobu utuziti. zamolili su me da napravim jos jednu prijavu pogresnog placanja i da ce mozda nesto biti... kako kad su do sada sve poduzeli!!??

----------


## Tanči

Podnesi kaznenu prijavu Državnom odvjetništvu odmah! Rok je 30 dana. Obavijesti PBZ da si to učinila. I da vidiš frke. Banke kao i sve institucije provjereno daju podatke Državnom odvjetništvu, također i krim policiji koja će ovo istraživati. Ako trebaš pomoć oko sastavljanja prijave kontaktiraj me na pp. Rado ću ti pomoći.

----------


## Sanja :)

> jeste sigurne da pbz uplate u pbz bankingu povlaci podatke privatne osobe...


Mislim da ne! Tj.ako dodes na salter pza i placas nekom u pbz,bankar ce vidjeti ne podudaranje! Al internet bank.ne

----------


## rossa

> jeste sigurne da pbz uplate u pbz bankingu povlaci podatke privatne osobe...


kad u PBZ net bankarstvu kliknem "provjeri" meni prikaže primatelja ako je u PBZ banci i prikaže mi državne institucije (kad sam plaćala kaznu za prometni prekršaj) koje su na drugim bankama

----------


## angelina1505

Ja imam i zabu i PBZ. Zaba ne da, ali PBZ piše ime privatne osobe kojoj uplacujem, ako je ta osoba isto u pbzu jasno.

----------


## Sanja :)

Ja sam u rba,vidim da su nesto mijenjali oko idirekta,al jos nisam nista placala,pa neznam koje su nove promjene!

----------


## uporna

> na ZABA-i ne!?
> "podaci o primatelju nedostupni"- podatke program provjerava jedino za pravne osobe
> 
> dakle kod mene je PBZ u pitanju
> i lagano se prave ludi  zapravo ne lagano nego jako se prave. ne mogu doci do podataka jesu oni koga i kako obavijestili da netko trazi novac natrag. racun nije zatvoren. ja sam ih obavijestila o nakani da cu osobu utuziti. zamolili su me da napravim jos jednu prijavu pogresnog placanja i da ce mozda nesto biti... kako kad su do sada sve poduzeli!!??


Poslušaj Tanči mislim da kad se uključe institucije tipa krim policija i državno odvjetništvo odjekne ipak sa većom težinom nego kad kao privatna osoba tražiš nešto, uostalom to je tvoje pravo pa nemoj propustiti rok a ja ti držim fige da novce čim prije dobiješ natrag.

----------


## Ripcord

Sjeo mi je neki novac na žiro i piše mi na internet bankarstvu samo 'uplata'. Zvala sam banku ali ne mogu naći uplatitelja. Je li moguće uplatiti novac bez ostavljanja osobnih podataka (u poslovnici)? Iskreno, taman bi mi sjelo ko budali šamar za platiti zaostale režije (nezaposleni mm i ja), ali si mislim ako je kriva uplata (a ne neki neznani dobročinitelj), radije bih vratila nekome tko je možda u istoj situaciji kao ja. 

No isto tako, ako je moguće uplatiti bez ostavljanja podataka, kako taj netko naknadno može dokazati da je krivo uplatio?!

----------


## makita

> Sjeo mi je neki novac na žiro i piše mi na internet bankarstvu samo 'uplata'. Zvala sam banku ali ne mogu naći uplatitelja. Je li moguće uplatiti novac bez ostavljanja osobnih podataka (u poslovnici)? Iskreno, taman bi mi sjelo ko budali šamar za platiti zaostale režije (nezaposleni mm i ja), ali si mislim ako je kriva uplata (a ne neki neznani dobročinitelj), radije bih vratila nekome tko je možda u istoj situaciji kao ja. 
> 
> No isto tako, ako je moguće uplatiti bez ostavljanja podataka, kako taj netko naknadno može dokazati da je krivo uplatio?!


Da ti nije došao povrat poreza?

----------


## Ripcord

> Da ti nije došao povrat poreza?


Uvijek mi je pisalo kad je riječ o povratu, tako da ne može biti to. A u međuvremenu sam sazala da je išla uplata preko FINE, drugo i dalje i ne znam.

----------


## Lucas

> Sjeo mi je neki novac na žiro i piše mi na internet bankarstvu samo 'uplata'. Zvala sam banku ali ne mogu naći uplatitelja. Je li moguće uplatiti novac bez ostavljanja osobnih podataka (u poslovnici)? Iskreno, taman bi mi sjelo ko budali šamar za platiti zaostale režije (nezaposleni mm i ja), ali si mislim ako je kriva uplata (a ne neki neznani dobročinitelj), radije bih vratila nekome tko je možda u istoj situaciji kao ja. 
> 
> No isto tako, ako je moguće uplatiti bez ostavljanja podataka, kako taj netko naknadno može dokazati da je krivo uplatio?!



meni je tako sjela lova za gorivo od poslodavca za ovaj tjedan
koja inače svaki mjesec uredno sjeda sa opisom i imenom ustanove, te datumom

----------


## Ripcord

Lucas u kojoj banci, možda je stvarno povrat pa su nešto zeznuli?! Ja sam zaba

----------

